# Orvis Friday Film Fest



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

As some of you know, Sweetfeet and I like to chronicle many of our fishing excursions with the video camera. It has added to the excitement of our already exciting adventures.
This week we were recognized by Orvis on their Friday Film Festival. It was pretty cool to find our latest video posted on their blog. You can check it out from our website here: http://flatlanderflyfishing.com/?page_id=22

If you haven't been to the OrvisNews web pages, you should check them out. The Friday Films are always worth a gander.

Merf


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

This is the kind of publicity that could make something of you! 

Great film, BTW, it was cool to see it on the Friday Film Fest.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

In the First Trout of '12 video, was that guy fly fishing with a baitcaster?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCream said:


> In the First Trout of '12 video, was that guy fly fishing with a baitcaster?


 
That's pretty funny! I wonder how the balance is on a flyrod with that contraption on it.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

That was SweetFeet and he actually said it felt like an old push button zebco when he first put it on there. It made for some cool casting shots!


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

TheCream said:


> In the First Trout of '12 video, was that guy fly fishing with a baitcaster?


Funny...I look at the picture now and realize it does look a lot like a bait caster! Even funnier, I seem to cast better with it. I didn't nary lose one of Merf's flies the whole day!

Feels pretty cool to have our little movie featured by Orvis. But, it's really not a huge deal, I guess...over 500 films will be posted there a year. Some of the best ones come from Europe. Just gets me heeled to get back out and do some more fishing/filming.


----------

